# Lock Out Hubs



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi-

I have a 1983 Chevy Scottsdale, and it has lock out hubs, and i have one question. I know that you got to have them in the lock posistion to use the 4x4. But i was wondering waht exactly does it mean when it is in the "locked" posistion? Can i drive it in 2 wheeld drive, with the hubs in "lock," jsut wondering cause then i wouldnt have to get out to put it into 4x4 when i need it.

thanks!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes i used to lock my hubs in the fall and not take them out till spring. Then all you have to do is pull the lever into 4 high and go. It will however be a little harder on gas. You should be able to shift from 2H-4H while moving, then back to 2H while moving. NEVER attempt 4L while moving


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

when they are locked and 4 wheel drive is not engaged the wheels are turning the front drive train while its not connected to the transmission so the extra load resistance of turning the drive train lowers your mileage, a little

the whole point of unlocking them is to not have to burn extra fuel ( and avoid extra wear on the drive train) when you dont need 4 wheel traction


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

When you run with the hubs locked and the transfer case in 2 wheel drive the axle is being turned by the front wheels. If you run a lot like that the pinoin gears in the front differintal are spining every time the front wheels are turned side to side, which is all the time because you are always making small corrections with the steering wheel. When this happens you will wear out the pinion and axle gears. This means you overhaul the front differintal at the cost of several hunders dollars. I just checked at Rydels for my son-in-law front end parts were over a grand. Over the years (over 35) I have repaired dozens of customer pickups that have had this happen. So take the extra 3 minutes and go out and engagae the hubs.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

The last 3 4x4's I have had were all lock out style, with over 150,000 miles and never touched any of the front drive tran or transfer case. Yes it is correct it does turn some extra pieces, and that equals less fuel mileage. If this new truck had lock outs, they would be locked and left locked until I didn't need them anymore


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

it all comes down to how you take care of your stuff..... if you beat on it chances are your gonna be repairing things... but if you take the time to do proper maintenence it should last you a long time


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

Just like everyone has said, locking them in turns the front differential. I used to have a 90 F150 and my mechanic told me I should definitely run with the hubs locked in the winter. Worse fuel economy, but 4WD is always there when you need it (which saved my butt a time or two). The only thing you need to remember is to NEVER run with the hubs locked in at highway speeds and try to engage 4WD with your back wheels spinning (lost traction or anytime the rear wheels are spinning faster than the front). With that, stay safe, winter roads aren't fun.


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

JBB said:


> When you run with the hubs locked and the transfer case in 2 wheel drive the axle is being turned by the front wheels. If you run a lot like that the pinoin gears in the front differintal are spining every time the front wheels are turned side to side, which is all the time because you are always making small corrections with the steering wheel. When this happens you will wear out the pinion and axle gears. This means you overhaul the front differintal at the cost of several hunders dollars. I just checked at Rydels for my son-in-law front end parts were over a grand. Over the years (over 35) I have repaired dozens of customer pickups that have had this happen. So take the extra 3 minutes and go out and engagae the hubs.


This also happens on the rear end and they seem to last not to mention the pre 80 was fulltime with out lockouts from the factory and they lasted hundreds of thousands of miles.


----------



## Crazycowboy (Oct 31, 2009)

Big thing to remember is to make sure you have the front diff full of lube at all times, and that you lube your front drive shaft extra. Remember, the front driveshaft is not as heavy as the rear, and is really not meant to turn all the time.


----------

